# Ear Cropping



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I was reading a thread and it mentioned something about different styles of ear cropping. I didnt know that you have a choice on how you want a dogs ears cropped. my question is what different ways are there to crop their ears cause I always thought it was the vet who made the disission and how each individual dogs ears are shaped. I didnt know I had a choice in the "style". What are the differences. thanks for the help


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I know they call the long tall cut a more of a "show" cut and I have heard the shorter cut ears more of a "fight" cut now I don't really know how true that is...I just know I had an idea of what I wanted Sydney's to look like and I showed the doctor an example....and I was happy with the outcome


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Basically, there's short, medium (show), and long. Long is typically for Boxers, Great Danes, & Dobermans... I guess Schnauzers too. Medium is just a shorter version, so that you can save yourself the headache of dealing with ears that don't stand meanwhile being really long. The short cut is my favorite, but most vets don't do it anymore, because it was used back in the day for fighting dogs, but I think that's what I like about them (it was the o.g. look that I got use to). Like someone mentioned here once before the "battle crop". Check out this thread, it was about ear cropping and has a lot of pics posted up: http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...pping-ears-when-short.html?highlight=cropping

It's funny you ask, cause I just got my pup's ears done today. I will post pics later on.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Here is a chart that i always go by...*


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Then I got my pup the short crop based on those pics.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Then I got my pup the short crop based on those pics.


From the diagram I would prefer the short crop I think it looks much better. 
As it looks like it is about 1.5 to 2" in height. To me anymore then that looks like a bad crop and a dobie crop

Deb


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*thank you*

Thank you all for the info, it is very much appreciated. The diagram helps alot. I think i like the medium or the show crop.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

I kinda like the long crops, I guess I am a fan od the doberman crops and thats why, although I dont plan on getting my pups ears done, but if I did think Id go for the show type crop.... I guess I still might, it just seems like SUCH a hassle, Im still not sure if its worth it or not...


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

I had my pups ears cropped about a month ago. The vet told me that a pit bulls ears should be cut when you pull the ear across the head, cut it where it crosses the center of the head. hear are a few pics of buddha.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a nice cut, its hard to tell when they are young for me, I have a hard time imagining how they will look once grown into the ears.. good looking dog though.:thumbsup:


----------

